# Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich​*
*Spendensammlende Schützer "laufen Amok" - derAngelhaken.at bringt Fakten*

Angelhaken.at ging aus einer Vereinszeitschrift vom Arbeiterfischereiverein Graz hervor. 

Der Chefredakteur Markus Griesangerl befasst sich neben anglerischen Themen auch mit angelpolitischen. Bezüglich den österreichischen Fischereiverbänden  hat er eine ähnliche Einstellung wie ich bei den deutschen...

Auch zu den Verbänden der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, die so gerne jede Art einseitig schützen, mittels derer sich gut Spenden sammeln lassen - wie hier den Fischotter - ist er durchaus mit meiner Einstellung auf gleicher Linie. 

Hier hat er die Reaktion der spendensammelnden Schützer auf erste Entnahme eines Fischotters mittels Falle und Tötung, nachdem der Niederösterreichische Landtag den uneingeschränkten Schutz des Fischotters auf Landesebene gelockert hatte, zum Anlass genommen, um einmal Fakten und Zahlen zu sammeln und darzustellen.

Ich bedanke mich bei Herrn Griesangerl , dass wir nicht nur per Link auf den Artikel hinweisen dürfen, sondern diesen auch im Wortlaut und mit Bildern bei uns nachfolgend veröffentlichen dürfen.

*Lesenswert!*

Quelle:
http://www.derangelhaken.at/
http://www.derangelhaken.at/fischotter-erste-entnahme-in-oesterreich/

---------------------------------------------------​
Von Markus Griesangerl, Chefredakteur

*FISCHOTTER: ERSTE ENTNAHME IN ÖSTERREICH*​
Fischotter werden mehr – Fische weniger. Wissenschaftlich belegt! Nach Bescheid des Niederösterreichischen Landtages erfolgte letztes Wochenende der erste Fallenfang in Österreich.

Angelhaken-Leser wissen mehr! Wir haben bereits im November 2015 darüber berichtet, dass der Niederösterreichische Landtag den uneingeschränkten Schutz des Fischotters auf Landesebene gelockert hat. Genau jener Beschluss, auf dem der kürzlich durchgeführte Fang und die Entnahme eines männlichen Fischotters in Niederösterreich erfolgte. Diese Maßnahme hat jedoch sofort einige Organisationen auf den Plan gerufen, massiv die Protestkeule zu schwingen. Konkret haben WWF und Ökobüro (Letztere bezeichnen sich auch als „Allianz der Umweltbewegung“) über den staatlichen Rundfunk eine Meldung veröffentlichen lassen, in dem der Fang und die Tötung dieses Fischotters im Waldviertel heftig kritisiert und sogar als rechtswidrig befunden wird. Der Staatsfunk ORF schreibt in diesem sehr einseitigen Bericht – zu dem ausschließlich WWF und Ökobüro befragt wurden: „Die Grundlagen und Daten, auf denen der Tötungsbescheid beruht, sind nicht ausreichend“, sagt auch Thomas Alge, Geschäftsführer von Ökobüro – Allianz der Umweltbewegung. „Wir wurden im Verfahren zum Erlass des Bescheides rechtlich nicht gehört. Das widerspricht eindeutig dem Europarecht. Der Bescheid ist deshalb von Rechtswidrigkeit bedroht.“

_Folgende Fotos wurden nördlich von Graz an der Mur aufgenommen in einem Bereich, der enorm unter der Prädatorenbelastung leidet. Alle Fotos entstanden im Umkreis von 50 Metern, jedoch fanden sich frische Trittsiegel, Fraßstellen und Losungen auf mehr als 700 Metern zu Hauf:_






Tja, hätte der Herr Alge doch einfach nur schon im Mai 2016 den Angelhaken gelesen. Damals haben wir bereits Daten und Zahlen in der Studie „Entwicklung des Fischbestandes in einem Forellenbach unter dem Einfluss von Fischottern am Beispiel der Laming (Mürz) Grundlagen & Bestandsentwicklung (2007 – 2014“)“, kurz „Lamingbericht“ (http://www.derangelhaken.at/fischotter-fressen-fluss-leer/), veröffentlicht. Darin wird dem obersteirischen Fluss „Laming“ bereits im Jahr 2015 nach einer sieben Jahre andauernden wissenschaftlichen Studie („Lamingbericht„) ein katastrophales Zeugnis ausgestellt.

Rückgang um 95%
Die durchschnittliche Biomasse der Laming insgesamt ist von rund *100 kg/ha (2007) auf ca. 5 kg/ha (2014) gesunken.* Die Individuenzahlen sind ebenfalls *von rund 4.000 Tieren/ha auf unter 200 Tiere/ha gesunken*. Dies entspricht *einem Rückgang von jeweils rund 95 %*. HIER zum referenzierenden Artikel:
http://www.derangelhaken.at/fischotter-fressen-fluss-leer/

Auch die Situation an der weststeirischen Kainach ist nach wie vor schlichtweg katastrophal. Neben Fischotter sind auch größere Kormoran-Populationen sowie ein geplantes Wasserkraftwerk Gefahr für die aquatische Lebewelt. Der Fischereisachverständige Gert Richter schildert die Situation (http://www.derangelhaken.at/fischotter-keine-unterstuetzung-von-steirischer-politik/): 
*„Wir verzeichnen aktuell 15 Kilogramm Fisch-Biomasse pro Hektar Wasserfläche, 2008 waren es noch 635 Kilo. *Zu Beginn des Jahres wurden über drei Monate lang täglich zwischen 50 und 80 Kormorane gezählt, das ist für einen Kleinfluss wie die Kainach eine enorme Belastung.“

All das können oder wollen WWF und Ökobüro nicht gelten lassen. Der Fischotter ist gralsgleich unantastbar. Es darf keine Kritik geben und alle Belege über Vorkommen und damit einhergehenden Rückgängen bzw. Verschwinden von Fischpopulationen werden konsequent beiseite geschoben. Hingegen wird öffentlichkeitswirksam die bereits genannte Protestkeule geschwungen, mit kräftiger Unterstützung der großteils ahnungslosen Medien. Beweise gäbe es freilich genug! Ob sich der Vorstoß der Niederösterreichischen Landesregierung zur konsequenten Entnahme der Fischotter auch auf die restlichen Bundesländer ausbreitet, wird man noch sehen. Im Sinne der Fische und anderer Wasserlebewesen, wie zum Beispiel dem hoch gefährdeten Steinkrebs oder Edelkrebs, wäre dies in jedem Fall wünschenswert.





Fischotter-Verbreitung im zeitlichen Ablauf illustriert mit Originalkartenmaterial aus den Jahren jeweiligen Erhebungsjahren.

Markus Griesangerl, Chefredakteur


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Wie sieht denn die Population der Fischotter pro km2 in den als von ihm besiedelt gekennzeichneten Gebieten aus? In der betreffenden Karte steht leider nicht, was die einzelnen Farben bedeuten.

Wir haben bei uns in Aisch, Regnitz etc. auch Populationszusammenbrüche, ohne dass es dort Fischotter gibt. Stichworte Kormoran, Nährstoffmangel durch Klärung und nicht zu vergessen Wels.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Bislang kannte ich Fischotter nur aus Skandinavien. 

Seit diesem Winter habe ich sie jetzt auch direkt vor der Haustüre.

Sieht dann so aus, wenn die "zuschlagen":










Wie man sieht, schrecken die auch vor Fischen mit mehreren Kilo Gewicht nicht zurück. 

Die Zahlen aus dem Artikel zum Flüsschen Laming beruhigen mich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade.... 

Gerade die Kombination aus mehreren Prädatoren kann in kleinen Flüssen offensichtlich fast zum Totalverlust der Fischfauna führen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bislang kannte ich Fischotter nur aus Skandinavien.
> 
> Seit diesem Winter habe ich sie jetzt auch direkt vor der Haustüre.
> 
> ...



Die von dir oben verlinkten Bilder kenne ich im Winter von mittelfränkischen Weihern auch. Sind da aber keine Fischotter, sondern ist der Mink. Wurde mehrfach mit aufgestellten Wildkameras dokumentiert. 

Die Fischotter-Problematik (Wiedereinbürgerung vs. Schädling) ist ja nicht wirklich otterspezifisch. Sie trifft genau so auf Biber und Wölfe zu. Schwieriges Feld, in dem schwer ein Kompromiss zwischen den Beteiligten zu finden ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Die "Entnahme" eines einzelnen Fischotters ändert gar nichts an der Gesamtsituation an diesem Gewässer!
Der Platz wird in kürzester Zeit wieder besetzt, wahrscheinlich noch in diesem Winter, wenn die Otter zur Paarung übergehen und die männlichen Tiere weite Wanderungen unternehmen, um unbesetzte Reviere und Weibchen zu finden.
Den Hauptanteil am Fischrückgang wird ohnehin auf das Konto des Kormorans gehen und da ist es tatsächlich höchste Zeit, auf europäischer Ebene, eine Regulation zu anzugehen!
Hier wurde doch nur ein Sündenbock, äh Otter, gesucht und gefunden!

Nachtrag:
Ich habe jetzt mal hochgerechnet, was die erwähnten 50-80 Kormorane, sich so innerhalb von 3 Monaten reinziehen.
Wobei ich zur Freude aller Kormoranfreunde nur mal von 50 Vögeln, mit einem Tagesbedarf von 300gr. Fisch, ausgehe.
Eine 500gr. Tagesration, ist da allerdings im Winter wahrscheinlicher!
Egal, dass ergibt 1350Kg Fisch, die in 3 Monaten sicher in 50 Kormoranhälsen verschwinden, in einem 24Km langen Bergbach, der insgesamt nur etwa 4To. Fischbestand hat!
Da könnten ganze Rudel von Fischottern von leben und zwar ganzjährig!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Viele Jäger sind halt des Hasen Tod..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viele Jäger sind halt des Hasen Tod..



Der Fischotter kann in kleinen Flüssen zum Problem werden. Bereits in mittleren Gewässern heißt das Hauptproblem aber Kormoran. Und ganz wichtig: Nährstoffmangel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Auch in Bayern sollen insbesondere Fischzüchter da immer wieder Probleme haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viele Jäger sind halt des Hasen Tod..



Hallo,

ja, da ist richtig. In dem Tal in Österreich, in welches ich seit 30 Jahren zum Angeln hinfahre, tauchten die ersten Otter so Anfang/Mitte der 1990er Jahre auf. Die wurden bejagt, zwar nicht erlaubt, juckte aber die Österreicher nicht.
Es hieß dann halt: oben bei...... wurden letzte Woche drei Otter "derführt" (schriftdeutsch: überfahren) und jeder wusste, was gemeint war|rolleyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



> Wie man sieht, schrecken die auch vor Fischen mit mehreren Kilo Gewicht nicht zurück



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hab ich gelesen, dass Fischotter in England in manchen Flüssen fast den gesamten Großbarbenbestand dezimert haben  und auch der eine oder andere Großkarpfen aus Syndikatsgewässern soll ihnen wohl schon zum Opfer gefallen sein.

Wenn also der Kormoran die kleine bis mittlere Fischpopulation dezimiert und der Fischotter dann die großen Exemplare,  bleibt evtl.  nicht mehr so viel übrig???



> Wie sieht denn die Population der Fischotter pro km2 in den als von ihm besiedelt gekennzeichneten Gebieten aus?


Bei den Engländern soll auch die Otterdichte nach der Wiederansiedlung auch um ein vielfaches dichter geworden sein als in Schottland, wo sie nie verschwunden waren.

Das geht hat oft von einem Extrem ins andere. 

Meiner Meinung nach, müsste in jeder Kulturlandschaft der Mensch ausgleichend eingreifen, wenn eine Tier- oder Pflanzenart zu Lasten anderer überhand nimmt.

Über das wann und wie sind dann die verschiedenen Lager natürlich unterschiedlicher Ansicht.  Und Fische haben auch keinen Kindchenfaktor zu bieten, wie z.B. Otter oder Biber.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Hier hab ich das gelesen: 

Britains-biggest-barbel-fish-the-Big-Lady-killed-by-otter.html


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn also der Kormoran die kleine bis mittlere Fischpopulation dezimiert und der Fischotter dann die großen Exemplare,  bleibt evtl.  nicht mehr so viel übrig???



Genau in diese Richtung gehen da auch meine Gedanken.


----------



## Ørret (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die "Entnahme" eines einzelnen Fischotters ändert gar nichts an der Gesamtsituation an diesem Gewässer!
> Der Platz wird in kürzester Zeit wieder besetzt, wahrscheinlich noch in diesem Winter, wenn die Otter zur Paarung übergehen und die männlichen Tiere weite Wanderungen unternehmen, um unbesetzte Reviere und Weibchen zu finden.
> Den Hauptanteil am Fischrückgang wird ohnehin auf das Konto des Kormorans gehen und da ist es tatsächlich höchste Zeit, auf europäischer Ebene, eine Regulation zu anzugehen!
> Hier wurde doch nur ein Sündenbock, äh Otter, gesucht und gefunden!
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Von mir aus soll sich der Otter gerne ein paar Fische holen,das muss ein halbwegs intaktes Gewässer und die Anglerschaft verkraften können. Für mich ist er ein Zeiger dafür das die Gewässerqualität immer besser wird und dann muss man eben damit rechnen das Otter oder Bieber zurückkehren. Intaktes Gewässer bedeutet mehr Fische für Otter und Angler. Ich freue mich immer wenn.ich beim Angeln mal das Glück habe nen Otter oder Bieber zu sehen. Ist aber für mich auch ok wenn in Einzelfällen mal regulierend eingegriffen wird und auch eingegriffen werden darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Ørret schrieb:


> das muss ein halbwegs intaktes Gewässer


Problem erkannt, der österreichische Kollege hats ja geschildert mit den Zahlen:
http://www.derangelhaken.at/fischotter-fressen-fluss-leer/

Da ist eben nix auch nur ansatzweise intakt.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Hier wurde doch nur ein Sündenbock, äh Otter, gesucht und gefunden!...



Weise!


Die Relativierung erfolgt sogar auf derselben Internetseite:

http://www.derangelhaken.at/fischotter-verlieren-scheu/

_"Aber…_
_Und das ist jetzt ein klares Statement – der Fischotter ist *nicht das Problem Nr. 1*! Die Leser werden mich nun vielleicht für verrückt erklären, aber ich sehe zunehmende Problematik um den Fischotter zwar als solche, jedoch gibt es weit größere Gefahren für unsere Fischbestände. Gewässerveschmutzung, Flussverbauungen, Bau neuer Wasserkraftwerke, Stauraumspülungen usw., um nur einige zu nennen. Solange diese Gefahren nicht von Politik, Behörden und vor allem den Menschen erkannt werden, ist die zunehmende Fischotter-Population noch das kleinere Problem. Deshalb sollten sich alle Betroffenen verbünden und gemeinsam klar, deutlich und öffentlich gegen diese Gefahren auftreten. Denn gesunde Fischbestände erlauben eine friedliche Koexistenz von Mensch und Fischotter allemal."_


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Nicht der Fischotter ist das Problem - der einseitige Schutz vom Fischotter, Kormoran etc. ist das Problem..

Es darf ja nun Otter entnommen werden, um wenigstens auch Fischpopulationen einigermaßen zu schützen.

Daran müssten auch Otterfreunde ein Interesse haben (die werden ihre Otter kaum auf vegan umstellen können).

Statt dessen (und DARUM dreht sichs ja beim Artikel) drehen die Schützer komplett ab wegen 1!! entnommenen Otter..


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...„Die Grundlagen und Daten, auf denen der Tötungsbescheid beruht, sind nicht ausreichend“, sagt auch Thomas Alge, Geschäftsführer von Ökobüro – Allianz der Umweltbewegung. „Wir wurden im Verfahren zum Erlass des Bescheides rechtlich nicht gehört. Das widerspricht eindeutig dem Europarecht. Der Bescheid ist deshalb von Rechtswidrigkeit bedroht.“...



Sorry, aber komplettes Abdrehen sieht anders aus, oder?


----------



## Scholle90 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*

Der Mensch lernt einfach nicht aus seinen Fehlern. Die "enormem" Fischbestände sind doch nur zustande gekommen, weil natürliche Räuber oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche vom Menschen fast ausgerottet wurden.
Nun erobern sie sich ihre alten Lebensräume zurück, finden ein Überangebot an Fisch vor und vermehren sich. Die Fischbestände brechen ein uns damit auch zeitlich versetzt die Bestandszahlen der Räuber. So war es schon immer und so wird es immer sein. Aber kein Raubtier wird seine Nahurmg komplett ausrotten, so wie es ja auch beim Wolf immer proklamiert wird.
Ich denke mir, solange Komoran, Otter, Eisvogel und Co an meinen Angelgewässern vorkommen, kann es unter der Wasseroberfläche nicht so schlecht aussehen. Gewiss fängt man weniger als wenn die natürlichen Räuber fehlen aber mit den natürlichen "Konkurrenten" teile ich gern. Keiner von uns wird deswegen Hungern müssen.
Das Hauptproblem liegt doch wie bereits beschrieben an der Gewässerverbauung, - verschmutzung, illegale Fischerei ( z.b. Glassaal ), Einsatz von Pestiziden, Giften usw.
Mit der entnahme eines Otters wird man die Fischbestände nicht retten können. 
Mal schauen wann es wieder dem See- und Fischadler und dem Eisvogel an den Kragen geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Erste Fischotterentnahme in Österreich*



Scholle90 schrieb:


> Mit der entnahme *eines *Otters wird man die Fischbestände nicht retten können.


Da stimme ich vollkommen zu!

Auch nicht mit Entnahme von einem Kormoran, dem schliessen eines Wasserkraftwerkes, etc...

Sich in alte Zeiten mit einem Viertel der Bevölkerung zurückzudenken als Vergleich, hinkt aber eben nach meine Ansicht auch. 

Natur ist schon lange durch bei uns, ob in Feld, Wald, Fluss oder Gewässern:
Ist fast zu hundert % Kulturlandschaft und eben keine Natur mit natürlichen Vorgängen......

Die Bevorzugung der Schützer von Arten, die man (im Gegensatz zu Fischen) sehen kann und mit denen gut Spenden sammeln ist, ist aber (zumindest für mich) augenfällig...

In Felix Austria wie in Bürokrateutonien


----------

